# Black Milking Goat Kidded!



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

I have yet to name this momma but I went out to the shed yesterday and she had twins beside her. They are both strong healthy billies. She had no trouble and loves them ever so much!! And oh so much milk!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well done, momma! Nice udder there too.


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

congratulations :fireworks:


----------



## quakingheart (Dec 14, 2012)

They are so cute! How about "Shadow" for the Momma and for the kids.....ah I can't think of any names


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute babies!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well done pretty girl !! They are a handsome pair , congrats !
I think maybe the name Mocha or maybe Ivy or Arielle ?
I could go on with names , I love naming


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Just thought of this if my some chance you keep the bucks and wether them, 
yoy could name momma Mocha , and the two boys , Latte and one Mel for caramel.....sorry I was just outside and my brain is still trying to defrost


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

Ooo I like shadow. She kinda keeps to herself but stands for milking nicely and does so well with her babies. As for the babies, I won't be naming the boys out of any of my herd there are simply to many unless there is a specific I want to keep back. So far there are only 3 out of 40 doe kids I want to keep back, but still kidding here. These of course already have names hahaha. The ones I am keeping back for mommys are as posted. I'm having so many cute billies this year but ever so many billy kids. Almost 3:1 ratio!! Bunny is the 1st picture, Oreo is the one on the left in the 2nd picture, Farah is the 3rd as I named her after my niece because she is so dainty and pretty, and the last is a straight black/grey doe really cute but yet to name her. We will see how her hair changes color to see if I am going to keep her or not.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very pretty babies! I love the color on the girls you are planning to keep! We are wanting to get more color into our little herd, and got our red paint doe that we are so thankful God blessed us with!
That last baby will be fun to see growing up, hopefully she stays dark like that! 

What color is the sire of the babies?


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Ohhhh. My BoerX doe was bred to s solid black Spanish buck. I am hoping for March babies. Your pics make me even more anxious to see what they look like.


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

I have 3 billies but these are out of Tyson. He is a purebred boer, he is all white with a black head and black elsewhere. He is a big boy! We also have Gonads who we are selling soon he is a typical boer just brown head. And then we have a buckling we kept back from our last year kidding. He is out of my nanny Brownie. She was bought bred to a Kiko I guess and she had twins. The billy is peg leg, that is our last billy. He is all red/brown with a white back leg and white foot. My fiancée named him. Haha. I can not wait to see what he throws!!! All older pictures. Everyone has grown ALOT since here. 1st pic gonads 2nd pic Tyson last pic peg leg when just weaned.


----------

